# Columbia Stationary Bike



## PJOMARRON (Dec 22, 2012)

Hello everyone, I am new to TheCabe.. I was referred to The Cabe from a friend and this is supposedly the place to be lol  I have some questions about a Stationary bike I have which I know nothing about about and I was just wondering if anyone knew what it was worth and what I should do with it (If it's no good, please be nice!  for those who respond to my post.. thanks a lot I really appreciate your help ​


----------



## fordsnake (Dec 22, 2012)

Check your pm (private message)


----------



## fat tire trader (Dec 23, 2012)

I gave one to my friend Fred (a Dynacycle owner)  several years ago. I think he still has it and has used it a lot. I gave it to him, because I have a Rollfast stationary bike which I like better. I have a mint condition Schwinn in my garage that I am going to put up for sale soon, I have one friend on the list before I offer it to the general public. I don't think that they are worth very much, a really nice one might be worth between $100 -$300. A lot of people look for the Schwinns for there extra long and strong seatposts to put in their riders.


----------



## OldRider (Dec 23, 2012)

I find them at yardsales in the 10-20 dollar range.


----------



## morton (Dec 24, 2012)

*Picked up one similiar on the curb out for trash about 10 years ago*

....mine has a chain guard that goes all the way to the front wheel and wider handlebars.  Cleaned and repacked all the bearings and my wife rides it almost every day.  Even had a working Huret speedo. It was a good buy.  I picked it up for parts (handlebars, cranks, stem, headbadge, etc.) cause it looked almost new, but I'm glad it's being used for the intended purpose.


----------

